# First grey fox



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

This is my first catch of my first season. Had made the set 24 hours prior.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, keep at it.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That’s great congrats if you’re just case skinning it save the feet and put one in a dirt hole their feet are full of sent glands freeze them if you don’t use them right away


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good work, MM. You know you're doing something right.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Nicely done MM...duh on me I blabbed about your sets and forgot you have fox in your timber areas. Now go get another one!

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations MidMoTrapper... Great start to the season. How is your skinning and fleshing abilities? Nowadays you can easily watch a video on the internet. I recommend raccoon Creek Outdoors if you never skinned or fleshed anything.

Larry, you couldn't tell that was a Fox set...lol.????


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice work MM...... :clapclap:


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

My skinning is getting better. I had some a mess up on this one but I to it to the guy who has been teaching me and he showed me how to sew it up. It should turn out good.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Practice makes perfect... Having the right tools makes it easier to get there.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Got a big raccoon today but forgot to take a picture. Don't know how he managed to get both his front feet in the trap.if only foxes were as easy to skin as raccoons lol. Also he rufed my dye on my trap up pretty good will that be an issue in the future? How do you guys get rid of all the blood out of the fight circle?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Why is there a lot of blood in a fight circle?.

awprint:


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Well I shot him in the head and he flopped a little. Maybe not a LOT of blood but it's a scattered around.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lot of guys use a Catchpole like the ones that animal control uses to move the animal out of the catch circle and your trap will be fine just redye before next season congrats on the fur


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you. I thought about buying a pole I may decide to in one lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Shoot it in the heart next time. No blood.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You might want to make two new "clean" sets on either side of the bloody circle about 10 yards (each set) away from it. The site is fouled now with all kinds of scents--- urine, blood and glands. The bloody circle will attract all kinds of critters, but most likely the animals that will come in and wander all around in the old set will be skunks, grinners and raccoons, and that's probably what you'll catch there. Fox, cats and yotes will likely investigate the site from 10-15 feet away--- their mainly gonna be nosey and just want a look and be on their way--- their nose can tell'em what they want to know from a distance.

Theres a chance you may catch a K-9 there--- that would be great--- but heres the main problem with a messy re-set--------- you've lost control of the set.

Theres scents that you cant remove scattered all around a 4-5 foot Dia. area--- where do you set your trap?. Do you re-set the dirthole--- gang set the catch circle cause their not interested in the bait anymore and want to roll in the blood spots you couldn't see to remove--- or back off and put in a couple trail sets and wait a few days to see what happens.

You had control of the first set which caught your fox--- you made him go where you wanted him to go.

At the moment, the catch circle is a great long range call lure. I know K-9's are gonna be attracted to the site, but will they go in or just circle cause they just aren't sure. The off set dirthole sets offers them a simple clean bait station to work--- your dirthole worked once--- it should work again.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with Cat. Just make a new set 10-15 away and use the catch circle as a attractant. In fact double the set make one a walk through gland lure set on one side of the circle on on the other side make a bait hole. Catch circles smell so why not take advantage of it. Two sets ensure you cover the approach from wither sides.

I dispatch canines with a tap to the nose to knock them out. Roll them with my foot and hit the throat hard 2-3 times. No blood. and little hemorrhaging when you get to the head. Makes skinning a breeze.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations MidMo Trapper... That tore up circle is a visual attraction to some animals like bobcats...with all the smells, all you need is some feathers scattered around (if it's legal in your state) maybe a wing dangling/with a trap set under it ????. 
Good luck...


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Grey fox #2. Same place as the first


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

So just a little update. I miss a fox yesterday he stepped about an inch off my pan. No recent catches not even a raccoon which is somewhat frustrating.


----------

